# What Can I Get to Back Up My Hard Drive Items?



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a lot of photos on my hard drive that I'd like to keep.  I also have office documents I'd like to save, too. I was wondering what I can purchase to download my files and save them so that I have another copy.  Preferably something I can plug into my usb port.  I've heard of zip drives before but not sure what they are or how to use them.  I don't want something I have to plug into the wall, though.  I want something that will be seperate from my computer.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have a lot of photos on my hard drive that I'd like to keep.  I also have office documents I'd like to save, too. I was wondering what I can purchase to download my files and save them so that I have another copy.  Preferably something I can plug into my usb port.  I've heard of zip drives before but not sure what they are or how to use them.  I don't want something I have to plug into the wall, though.  I want something that will be seperate from my computer.  Any ideas?


USB Flash Drives...I use them a lot..Plug into USB Port, click on a photo, copy, open Flash Drive and paste..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> USB Flash Drives...I use them a lot..Plug into USB Port, click on a photo, copy, open Flash Drive and paste..


Thanks, I hope they come with instructions because I don't really understand how to use them.


----------



## kburra (Dec 1, 2019)

For tutorials just Type in your browser (Back up to USB drive) and there are dozens of video tutorials or you can use the one I have posted..good luck.
Back up to USB


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have a lot of photos on my hard drive that I'd like to keep.  I also have office documents I'd like to save, too. I was wondering what I can purchase to download my files and save them so that I have another copy.  Preferably something I can plug into my usb port.  I've heard of zip drives before but not sure what they are or how to use them.  I don't want something I have to plug into the wall, though.  I want something that will be seperate from my computer.  Any ideas?



I use an External Hard Drive....256MB....it's real simple...just plug it in to a USB port, go to "Backup" in the W10 settings page, and it does its thing.  You can leave it plugged in and set it for auto updates.  If something happens to your system, you can then do a "restore" and everything is back to normal.  I paid perhaps $50 for it, years ago, and now you can get 1TB drives from places like Best Buy for less than that.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Preferably something I can plug into my usb port.



Hi, Ruthanne.  I have a small thing, that was extremely easy to use, for what you described.
I think it was called a key. Or possibly called a flash drive, or maybe memory stick?  Those might be names for the same thing?

Anyway, what I have is small, and was not expensive and was easy to use, though I cannot remember the specific actions,
but there were not many to do, after it plugs directly into the usb port.

I am pretty sure it directed me simply, for what to do after I plugged it in, because I don't remember reading any instructions or tutorials, and I wouldn't have known what to do.  It's a good feeling to back up the photo's and documents, which is exactly what I used it for, too.
All I clearly remember of the few steps I did, is plugging it in, and selecting which photo's and documents i wanted on it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

USB flash drives are an option but I have had one lose the important information it contained which I needed for a class. Also, you may need to use several to store all you need to.  I use external hard drives as well which these days come with so much storage space (terabytes even) and have gotten smaller.  I also use another option...digital storage. For documents and other important papers I use iDrive which gives 5 GBs of free storage and offers the option of backing up the contents of your computer. You can sign up using your email address and a password created especially for the site (not your email password).  It is not necessary to have a paid account unless you exceed the 5 GBs. It's features are explained here: 
https://www.idrive.com/

Because I have an android phone, my camera photos go directly to and are stored in my Google photos which is connected to my Gmail account. If I want to add other photos, I can either scan them then slide them from the desktop into Google photos or take a picture of the picture (which comes out surprisingly well) and they'll go directly to Google photos.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

I have bought a few USB flash drives and used one to copy all my photos.  That was years ago.  I need to get into Picasa and delete photos I don't want and organize them into folders and then copy them again to new flash drives.  This is what they look like Ruthanne, they're about 2 inches long.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 2, 2019)

A word of caution:  if you use a "backup program" to back up files, be SURE you know how to recover them should something untoward happen to the originals.  If you can't get them back when the need arises, then the whole thing is an exercise in futility.

For periodic backup I just use a Seagate 1 TB external hard drive ($44 on Amazon) and Windows Explorer.  From WE, I drag and copy the folders containing the files I want backed up to the hard drive.  Finally, again using WE, I append the date to the names of the new folders on the hard drive and delete the old versions.  Simple to do and easy to recover old files.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you all for your ideas!  Gave me lots to think about and they all sound reasonable in price, too.  Yay!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Tommy said:


> be SURE you know how to recover them should something untoward happen to the originals. If you can't get them back when the need arises, then the whole thing is an exercise in futility.



Very good point!

I think the little "key" I have , would just plug into any new or different laptop, and would easily and quickly, feed them into it, if asked to.

That is, as long as I keep it someplace I don't lose it, or not forget where i put it!  

I am sure that YOU wouldn't misplace the "key" right,  @Ruthanne   ?


----------



## kburra (Dec 2, 2019)

A good idea too, talking of backup, many people forget to backup their emails(important ones) and also their contacts, all email client software have the option to Import or Export both of these. If a computer crash on new PC just import them back,  also just a note though many ISPs will keep these on their server (but not all) can always log on to your provider and check, and of course, can`t do this with email such as Gmail as those are in the cloud, but can still back up from there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2019)

Update:  I just got my HP Flashdrive today from Amazon.  I plugged it in and moved and copied a lot of pictures that I want to keep.  Once you plug it in and go to your "my computer" it is pretty easy to copy and move things.


----------



## Mike (Dec 23, 2019)

Good for you Ruthanne, you did the right thing saving
the pictures.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2019)

To the OP - flash drives are the way to go but also easy to misplace/lose. I used to tape one to my laptop when I was working.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2019)

Tommy said:


> A word of caution:  if you use a "backup program" to back up files, be SURE you know how to recover them should something untoward happen to the originals.  If you can't get them back when the need arises, then the whole thing is an exercise in futility.
> 
> For periodic backup I just use a Seagate 1 TB external hard drive ($44 on Amazon) and Windows Explorer.  From WE, I drag and copy the folders containing the files I want backed up to the hard drive.  Finally, again using WE, I append the date to the names of the new folders on the hard drive and delete the old versions.  Simple to do and easy to recover old files.



I no longer do full backups because it's impossible to discern whether that backup will actually work when it's needed. (Learned that the hard way.) Like Tommy, I copy important files onto an external hard drive. Then I completely remove the hard drive, plug it back in and ACTUALLY OPEN some of the files from that external drive to make sure that they copied correctly. 

With two external drives, one stays in my safety deposit box, the other near my computer. When I go to the SDB once every 6 weeks or so, I swap the one in my SDB with the the most recently updated one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> but also easy to misplace/lose.


----------



## Victor (Jan 2, 2020)

Are all flashdrives the same quality or are some brands better? They sell very cheaply now. I don't need one with huge storage but I would pay more for one that is not easily corrupted. I have file document problems that the support center could not fix. Once your flashdrive is totally corrupted you may lose all your files or cost you hundreds. I found out the hard way!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 2, 2020)

External harddrive. I have 1TB. Flash drives get lost. Very easy installation. Plug it into your USB slot. Done!


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Victor said:


> Are all flashdrives the same quality or are some brands better? They sell very cheaply now. I don't need one with huge storage but I would pay more for one that is not easily corrupted. I have file document problems that the support center could not fix. Once your flashdrive is totally corrupted you may lose all your files or cost you hundreds. I found out the hard way!


I agree with Tree Guy, Victor, get a docking station and a spare HDD to be safe.

Mike.


----------

